

Ask HN: Best alternative to iOS6 Maps App for New Yorkers? - kylelibra

After all the uproar about how bad the new Apple app is, I still haven't found much written about the best alternative.<p>Need something that works with transit and accurately shows streets in Manhattan.  Suggestions?
======
Terretta
> _streets in Manhattan_

I haven't really had a big problem with Apple maps in NYC, and for transit I
tie into "iTrans NYC" or "iTrans MNR".

The trick with Apple's search, as well as Google's search, in downtown NYC is
to not use "New York City" as the town name, but "Manhattan". This stops you
from getting addresses in Queens and whatnot which also fall under "New York
City" and "NYC" city names. More people walk nav those areas, which is why
they tend to be offered before the Manhattan ones.

For my own walking map, I use "Exit Strategy", which shows the NYC
neighborhood street maps with the subway stations marked so you can see all
the entrances and exits. This app also tells you which car of the subway to
get on to be right at the street exit you want at the end of your ride. I used
this as my walking street map in iOS 5 as well, it beats Google Maps and works
offline.

For all in one navigation, maps, POIs, traffic, vehicle/public/pedestrian nav,
consider Navigon. I find it the best of breed.

------
gregcohn
have you tried Lumatic?

~~~
kylelibra
Looks promising, I'll check it out for sure. Thanks!

iTunes link for anyone else interested:
[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/lumatic-city-
maps/id501673331...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/lumatic-city-
maps/id501673331?mt=8)

